# Domain Masking



## inferno

PR 1. I have bought a domain name from Yahoo but I am still using my free webspace (provided by my ISP). If I use domain masking while the forward, I get a Yahoo Ad which I dont want to be on my website. On the other hand, if I do not use domain masking, everyone can see my free webserver in the address bar. Is there any code that would help me in this?

PR 2. I don't know what ANAME and CNAME stuff is. I would like to know more about it. :sayno: 

Pls. help me out, your answers would be much appreciated... :sayyes:


----------



## Skie

Basically, an A record is used to point a domain name to an IP address. A CNAME record is used to point a domain name to another domain name. In both cases, the IP address needs to be valid and in the case of the CNAME, the pointed to domian needs to be valid. Also, an MX record is used for mail (it stands for Mail eXchange). 

For a much more advanced description on DNS/domain names: http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-8/DNS-HOWTO-5.html.

As far as masking your domain name without ads, you'll need to find a service that offers this to you for free, or pay a fee for it to be done.


----------



## BMR777

Yeah, that is the reason I did not go yith a Yahoo Domain. I use 1and1 to forward my domain and mask my home run server. No Ads! Domains are only $6.00/YR

BMR777


----------



## Skie

Ok, I understand a bit more, I thought the ads were coming from the domain masking. To get rid of the ads, you'll need to find another web host. Most free ones will require an ad. If you want to get rid of the ad, you'll need to pay for hosting.


----------



## inferno

*Okay*

Thanks alot for all the info.
Skie, i think that I was a bit confusing about the problem (Ad) but it actually is from both. Yahoo is my domain provider.

If i use *normal forward*, I get no ad from Yahoo. All I get is a server name (www.myname.company.com or www.company.com/myname) at the top from the free webspace.

With masking, I get my domain name (www.myname.com) in the address bar. But, an ad is added to each page which is from Yahoo. I have called them about this issue and they say that in order to remove the ad, I must use normal forward (no masking).

BMR777: It was my first time purchasing a domain name and I didnt have any knowledge or previous experience. Do you know if there is still any possibilty for me to cancel my domain name and get refund as its only been 2 weeks now. I want my domain name from 1and1.


----------



## BMR777

You may be able to transfer your domain name to 1and1. This link has info on Transfering with 1and1.  I think however that in this case you can't just do the DNS transfer, instead you will have to pay the $6.00 to transfer the domain to 1and1 and remove the ads. I am not 100% certain however, so you should call 1and1 and talk to their staff.

Hope it helps,
BMR777


----------



## inferno

*Thanks*

Thanks BMR777, Skie.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## pally22

*Free domain masking.*

try this site www.nakamaweb.com, it offers free domain masking and you dont have to transfer your domain.

it seems all you need to do is forward your domain to the ip specified on the home page and then configure your forwarding address after you create an account.

its alot better than yahoo or go daddy since it provides logging on your domain hits and other information and is very simple to use with any domain registar.


----------

